# New mic and new LT.. Now first run.



## Rhed (Apr 20, 2013)

RED: Antimode Dual Core 2.0 EQ bypassed: 
Green: Antimode Dual Core 2.0 EQ ON
Blue: Antimode Dual Core 2.0 EQ small house curve created



So I got a Umm-6 from cross spectrum. Bought a new and inexpensive LT with HDMI out from BB. Had a little hard time for the first couple hours or so. Working out the quirks in the beginning. Especially with the drivers. Oh, and my LT is Windows 8. In the end it turned out well. This is actually fun. Followed the instructions in REW. Anyway heres couple runs I did.


----------



## Rhed (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's is another with a little more aggressive house curve..


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I also have the Antimode and think it is great little tool

Have you tried the manual EQ, great to have specially the stereo filters.

Personally i think the bass is hot in your graphs.
Post some waterfall graphs for before and after Antimode EQ.
Which auto eq function, advanced or typical did you use?


----------



## Rhed (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ I don't know what's considered as hot. But I do have each sub level matched with the mains 78-80dbs. Sub trim is at 0. And Antimode volume is at 0. So the Red in my graph, Antimode is bypassed. Green is on. And Blue is a little house curve. Lift 2 blue, lift 3 orange on the Antimode house curve.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> ^^ I don't know what's considered as hot.


I am using mine for the main speakers as my subs have EQ (Velodyne Digital Drives)

What is your crossover?

If you look if it was a flat line then it would be approx 22db hotter than the rest of the signals.

Been hotter than flat is not unusual maybe 8db.



> But I do have each sub level matched with the mains 78-80dbs. Sub trim is at 0. And Antimode volume is at 0. So the Red in my graph, Antimode is bypassed. Green is on. And Blue is a little house curve. Lift 2 blue, lift 3 orange on the Antimode house curve.


Can you post the mdat file with the following:
Left Speaker only
Right Speaker only
Both Left & Right Speaker combined
Each sub only
All subs combined
Both Speakers and subs


----------



## Rhed (Apr 20, 2013)

Phillips said:


> I am using mine for the main speakers as my subs have EQ (Velodyne Digital Drives)
> 
> What is your crossover?
> 
> ...



Ok.. I'll do more testing this weekend. Anyway this is my18X8 set up. Well 4 JTR Captivator S2's..


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

It doesn't look like Antimode has done much, did you use the Auto EQ?
How big is your room?
Personally i would put the subs in the middle of each wall to even out the response. 
Are those subs powered by individual amps?
Level match with REW (all playing).
Are these been run mono?
Crossover?
Please post your waterfall graphs if you have them handy.


----------

